
Privacy Improvements in Matrix - Arathorn
https://matrix.org/blog/2019/09/27/privacy-improvements-in-synapse-1-4-and-riot-1-4
======
Arrezz
I really hope that Matrix can succeed in the long run, I have been hoping for
an open protocol for chat type services for a long time now. I feel exhausted
just thinking about all the different chat services that I have to keep an eye
on.

------
maxidorius
I can only be happy to see that the research we made and the documents [1] we
produced some months back have lead to changes that improve privacy in Matrix.
It is a huge win for our nonprofit Libre Monde [2].

We are especially happy to see you will now be lawfully processing GDPR Access
requests by keeping the scope tight, and no longer include the full account
history, confirming our statements in the Part 2 of the research that it was
indeed unlawful to do so, and will inform the ICO accordingly.

Hopefully the remaining points in terms of privacy will be addressed!

[1] [https://github.com/libremonde-org/paper-research-privacy-
mat...](https://github.com/libremonde-org/paper-research-privacy-matrix.org)
[2] [https://www.libremonde.org/](https://www.libremonde.org/)

